# First job as a line chef.



## pipipluuup (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, I have a trial day as a line chef at Wagamama on Sunday, 11-3.
I've never actually had any experience as a chef or anything like that before, but I'm really enthusiastic about it and I've waitressed and worked in a fish & chip shop for 3 years so I have the customer service bit down.
Does anyone have any advice for me? I really, really want this job and I really want to make a good impression but I'm scared as I have no experience at being a line chef...or any chef at all, really!


----------



## pipipluuup (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone? I'm sorry to be pushy, but I'm just pretty nervous and I really want to do well...


----------



## modchef (May 17, 2012)

There was a decent post similar to this not long ago, at http://www.cheftalk.com/t/70495/fir...hen-do-s-and-donts-what-to-expect#post_387405

I've seen a lot of nervous, excited stages. The simplest advice I can give you is to ask (smart) questions about whatever you're asked to do, and then do your dangdest to execute it exactly how you're shown. There's nothing worse than a stage who's so anxious to impress that they don't take the time to understand what you want, take an hour cutting all your carrots for the night wrong (come on obliques aren't THAT hard) and then make more work for the rest of the line. I'd much rather spend a few extra minutes explaining and demo'ing what I want so you can do it correctly and actually contribute to service. This also isn't the time to try to wow them with your creativity. Consistency is paramount for a good kitchen and what separates the best line cooks from the rest. You're more likely to impress if you show that you can follow direction and execute what you're asked to.

Work as hard and fast as you're able, ask the right questions, don't screw up. Piece of cake, right? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

If you're going in with a positive attitude, a certain amount of skill, and some humility you should be fine.  Like modchef said, do what they ask you, do it correctly and do it in a timely manner.  Be straightforward in your questions and your responses.  If you don't know how to do something, say it.  Don't fake the funk.  Kitchens want someone that can learn to do stuff their way, not someone who thinks they know whats best.  Remember this is the BOH, not the FOH.  Don't lean, cross your arms or look bored.  Ask for something to do.  Ask another cook if they need something.  As long as the restaurant knows you have no experience and are appreciative of your drive to learn it, could be a wonderful relationship.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

And yes....let us know how it goes!


----------



## pipipluuup (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks very much, the extent of my skill is occasionally cooking meals at home. I can chop vegetables and cook noodles (which is pretty much most of what I'll be doing, I think) but that's about it. I've never sliced or dice meat or anything.
I just hope I do well enough to impress or for them to think I'm at least competent enough to keep on. That's all I want, really. Again, I've no experience in this area at all, but it's something I really want to try out.


----------

